# Yet Another Reason the 1970s Were a Golden Age



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Because the Seventies gave us The James Gang, and this wonderful song, _Collage_....

Tell us your favorite James Gang songs.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I was a teenager in that period (1967-1977), listening to lots of pop and rock. I never heard this band. I never even heard of this band.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I was a teenager in that period (1967-1977), listening to lots of pop and rock. I never heard this band. I never even heard of this band.


You lived through that time and NEVER heard this?:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't heard too much by them but _Funk #49_ ticks all the boxes. Were they a spent force once Joe Walsh left?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_Ashes, The Rain and I_. When The James Gang were good, they were very, very good!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Re: a spent force.....I think so, as far as I was/am concerned. He was the central spark. Meanwhile, _Take a Look Around_......






Slight date correction: the Gang's first big album was released in 1969, with many wonderful songs as posted here. More about The James Gang, courtesy of Wikipedia...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yer'_Album

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Gang


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Room2201974 said:


> You lived through that time and NEVER heard this?:


Nope. I checked, it did not chart at all in the Netherlands.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Nope. I checked, it did not chart at all in the Netherlands.


Ah, I get it now. This tune didn't chart at all where I grew up and I didn't hear it until the greatest hits album.






Who releases what when and where...and who has the best Payola!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the first two albums, but I can't remember much but Funk 49, and Bolero. I like Walk Away, which was from another album. I have a few of Joe Walsh's 70s albums, and they all have good material.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Quintessential James Gang keyboard: _Tend My Garden_. The early Gang shared a certain vibe in overall sound with the Doobie Brothers--laid back, sunny afternoon music....


----------

